# Planning a first DE cycle in Spain



## Guthrun (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,
After a long ivf journey, and only 1 egg retrieved in our last cycle, we've decided to go ahead with a donor egg cycle at IVF Spain Alicante. They're the partner clinic with ours in Belfast (GCRM), and we've always been treated very well here, but it's definitely time to move on. Time isn't on my side! 

Has anyone had treatment at this clinic before? Their results are extremely impressive, and I like the guarantee of anonymity in Spain. I'm both very excited and quite apprehensive- not least because of the money involved, as we've spent so much already.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi  
I have no knowledge of your chosen clinic but I also went to Spain. I found them to be more than competent, friendly, efficient and well worth the money. Having just had my second baby, with a 2 out of 2 cycle success rate (also DE) I couldn't be more happy  
Am in bed & on my mobile or I would post a link but why not see if your clinic has a thread in the international section on the Spain board. 
Good luck
xx


----------



## Little miss organised (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Guthrun,
I also did my first DE cylce in Spain last October, I didn't get a chance to use my own eggs.
The clinic we used was IVI Alicante, which our local clinic recommended. We had a really good experience over there, and I'm currently 26 weeks pregnant  
It is easier using a clinic that is partnered, as we had our scans done there and also got the mediction from them as well. Spain emailed me my treatment plan which my clinic followed.
I think a lot of the clinics in Spain have good success rates and plenty of donors.
I too liked the anonnominity of Spain, it made my choice going for DE easier.
Good Luck xx


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Guthrun I am thinking of going to ivf
Spain i have had 4 failed ed cycles 
I have immune issues did you have
any tests for nk cells? Is this your first ed
cycle?


----------



## Guthrun (Sep 23, 2012)

Bambinoshar, I'm very new to this! I haven't been to the clinic, but we're booking a Skype consultation with the clinic. I haven't been tested for nk cells. I think the assumption is that because I got pregnant before, immune issues aren't a problem.


----------

